# Looking for MortisePal plastic templates



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Anyone know of a source for MortisePal clear plastic templates?

I never received the email that MortisePal sent out indicating they were closing their doors and that they had a few spare parts for sale, otherwise I would have jumped all over that.

Specifically, I am looking for 1/2 inch and 1 inch templates.

Mine are (barely) usable, but during the learning curve, I nicked them both up a little. Dumb, I know.

Or, If anyone has a 1/2" or a 1" they would part with, I would be very interested and appreciative.

Sure do hope someone picks up making the MortisePal, becasue it is a good tool. Perfect for me, anyway.

On a different forum I found a copy of an email between the poster directly with the owner of MotisePal indicating he just was not making enough money on each unit sold. because of rising costs. Little surprised by that because the price he put on the MostisePal was not particularly inexpensive. But, then, I certainly do not know of his cost structure.

And, not to ramble too much, but if he had raised his price on the MortisePal, he would have been in reach of Domino price-wise.

Push comes to shove I will just make my own. I am pretty good with Lexan, so with a little careful work, I know I can make some, if all else fails,

Best to All….......... Bruce


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Just before Christmas they sent out an email they were going out of business buy may still have some stock. Try emailing them at [email protected] if you haven't already.

Last time I looked Domino Joiner range of price was $900-$1300+. He could have raised the price up alot before I would spend $900+ for something I do not use that much.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks, and you make a good point about the MP price and the Domino


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I was following a thread on another forum where a fellow made a bunch. He wanted different sizes than the MP came with. He used 1/8" hardboard and mentioned the only hard part was centering everything correctly. You might try one with that first and see how it goes. Anyway, I lucked out and ordered some just before they shut their doors at 1/2 price, but it wasn't the sizes you need…it was the odd sizes to fill in the gaps between the ones the MP came with. Regardless, good luck with you search.


----------

